

Microsoft Courier on iPad - simplezeal
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57405317-75/the-ipad-app-that-will-remind-you-of-microsofts-old-courier-project/

======
simplezeal
Video went too fast for me, but the concepts looks good - ability to drop
maps, contacts in notes, annotate documents? Ability to take handwritten and
voice notes along with dropping web content.

